# dbsforums.com



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Is this site down? I haven't been able to get on.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Same here.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I noticed it last night (2am EST). Wonder what happened?

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I am pretty sure it will be up sooner or later...

after all, as they say, what goes down MUST come up 

Or is it vice versa....


----------



## Harry Dugan (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a feeling Dan Collins may be out of town for the weekend.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

down again?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think so. I always get a "Failure to Connect to Web Server" message.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not sure where they are. I had a couple of domains go down last night - the shared server is in New Orleans. I have other domains hosted in (I believe) in Colorado, I pay a company in Michigan for the service. Work has a special server in Texas that is paid for through a company in Indiana. Hard to know exactly where a server is some days ... I didn't know those domains were in New Orleans until I got the error message.

Back to where dbsforums.com is hosted ...
My tracert dbsforums.com ends at a gateway apparently in NYC:
210.ge-3-0.er1.nyc1.speakeasy.net
No connection to a local machine via ping so either the last leg is down or the server is offline.

JL


----------



## Harry Dugan (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm Detective James Long...I carry a mouse.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Maybe the admin there couldn't take the fact that Nagra 2 seemingly looks somewhat hacked .. or partually at the least... got upset and closed down the forum ... :grin: 

Just joking.. 
But some places / people .. just put too much energy into this "anti-hacking" .. "oh good good good.. hacking is over now - OUR bills are going to go down now!!!" , etc... etc... (like even few people here.. - forgot the nicks now - but Negril jam or something like - always put so much energy into his words on the subject) ... But why so much energy??? .. What for??? .. to look kinda goofy after all... if/when things do not go as he wished...

Life is too short to get so angry.. energetic.. frustrated, etc over something.. - all it is, is simply "cat and mouse" game.. That's all...

It's beyond us, regular, "average bear" folks, mere mortals so to speak.... it just keeps on going.. in it's own tempo.. be it slow or fast... That's all..

...
Back to the subject - I am still sure DBSforums will be up soon...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DBSForums is back online.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nagra 2 looks hacked----for now.


And DBSforums is upoa nd down sporadically from here.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Lemme see what my Crystal Ball says:

DBSforums is UP now!


----------

